Best libraries (in any modern language) for generating PDFs and Excel sheets? - rja907
======
BjoernKW
JasperReports for both PDF and Excel sheets. It does everything one could ever
want from a report generator, and then some. Unfortunately, it isn't exactly
easy to use. It involves a great deal of XML configuration and manual,
absolute positioning.

There used to be iReport for visually composing reports, which to some extent
simplified report design. Be aware though, that with one of the more recent
versions they've switched to an AGPL. So, you might not be able to use this if
you want to keep the source code for yourself.

According to the JasperResports website, Jaspersoft Studio now is their
preferred solution for visual report generation.

For just Excel sheets it's probably easier to use Apache POI, which is a
robust library for generating and ingesting anything Microsoft Office.

------
daly
Latex for PDFs

